# Gardening =O



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Gibbly loves the oh-so manly hobby of...gardening! =D

more to the point, I've always liked to plant things, BUT I've always been fasinated by plant pollination and hybridizing ect.
plant breeding, basically. I cross-pollinated two different colors of perennials lots of years ago (red and yellow, I believe) and the resulting flowers the following year (some of them) were all different shades of pink, very cool.

I finally started up a rag-tag little garden this spring, mainly sunflowers that I pulled out of my mousefood bag xD, not sure what they are, black oil, I believe, and I bought some different kinds (red morning glory) and some little packet with different kinds. and I'm going to *try* cross-pollinating them once they flower, just to mess around. I've also got two different types of pumpkin growing, and if I can find any I want to get some tomato seeds.

so who else likes to garden? =O


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a small garden of colorful stuff. (blue corn,red corn, blue with white corn, red peas,pink peanuts and a few other things
I order my seeds from www.sandhillpreservation.com


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

those sound cool, did they occur through breeding or are they injected with dyes or something (like those glowfish)

I've heard of red corn, but not the others


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I enjoy gardening.
My garden is small but i fill it with as many plants as possible. Usually with plants that attract bees as i like to watch them buzzing around. So relaxing.
http://s1304.photobucket.com/user/Paul_ ... y%20Garden


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

GibblyGiblets said:


> those sound cool, did they occur through breeding or are they injected with dyes or something (like those glowfish)
> 
> I've heard of red corn, but not the others


 Nope, its all from genetics  Its a small family that does it.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

gardening is cool! I love it.


----------

